# BM24 - BM54 upgrade - CD Changer question



## geofke (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi,

I had a defect radio module BM24 and I bought a BM54.
so I upgraded the radio module
Everything is working, but how do I connect my old CD changer connector to the new one ?

any idea ????

thanks

find pictures of the old radio, the new and the CD changer + connector


----------

